# RIP Robbie Robinson (Katfish)



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sad to report that he passed away this morning. The man was a catfish legend and an avid OGF supporter.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow . RIP . Crazy how quickly the illneas took him . Thoughts and players go to his family .


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Been trying to post this, but having a hard time getting the words out. RIP buddy, I'm glad it's over for you.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

So sad when I hear news like this, too young! Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Been trying to post this, but having a hard time getting the words out. RIP buddy, I'm glad it's over for you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 230965
> ...


Dude... that first picture hits me hard!!!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Man this is horrible news. I did not know him but it was clear that he was a pro at what he loved and had a great respect for the fish that he targeted.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

So sorry to hear! Rip Katfish


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Terrible news  Robby was always a true friend of OGF and if you ever had the pleasure of meeting him, he was a true friend of yours for life. Very sad day and my heart goes out to his family.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

A great video to sit back and watch to remember Robby...


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

RIP, God bless his family and friends...


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

How sad. Another great OGF member. RIP buddy.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Condolences to all of you that were friends of Robbie. Very sad news. I did not know him but can see from the responses that he was a friend to many here. Way to young to be gone.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Been trying to post this, but having a hard time getting the words out. RIP buddy, I'm glad it's over for you.
> 
> 
> Mike, sorry for the loss of your friend. Who all is in the first picture? Looks like shortdrift to the left but I'm curious on the other 2 guys. Just trying to put a face with other members here.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Bob, from left to right was Shortdrift, Robby, Jigger, and Rick Seevers (Mistfit). Rick passed away a few years ago. Him and Robby will be up to their mis-adventures again in no time.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Amen to that!!! A trip on a boat with the ole Misfit is an adventure in itself...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Sad news indeed. He was a good man and will be missed. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

R.I.P Katfish... Now you can fish all day, enjoying the sunshine and having a ball. Remember to smile down on us once in while to help us reel in a fish of a lifetime.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

RIP Robbie!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

So sad to hear! I always enjoyed reading his posts! He was one who definitely shared his love and knowledge of catfishing to everyone! God's speed and peace to his family and friends!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I never knew him outside of reading his posts on here, but it was obvious that he was a fishing legend and a great human being as well.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

Sad to hear this 
RIP


----------



## Betain (Feb 10, 2006)

Really sad to hear, R.I.P, I have not talked to him in a long time, not since my carping days, wish we could of met up on the bank one more time.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I sorry to hear that. I never fished with him but have corresponded with him through pm.
I posted several years back about some water soluble baits I was making. He would pm me with links to "reading material" as he called them.
He never struck me as a scholarly or academic type of person but you can't judge a person by posts on the internet. Below are a couple of links he sent me...

http://etd.lsu.edu/docs/available/etd-11082004-132339/unrestricted/Ambardekar_thesis.pdf

http://www.springerlink.com/content/a80xnexcdy631fdm/


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

The arrangements have been made for Robby Robinson, services will be Sunday March 5th the calling hours will be from 3-5 Please dress casual because that is what Robby wanted. The address is :
Shaw- Davis Funeral Home
Victorian Village 
Central Chappell 
34 W. 2nd Ave....
Columbus, Oh. 43201


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

RIP Robbie. A great fisherman and good friend. Condolences to his family.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

So sad to hear he was a legend RIP Robbie and prayers to his family


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Rip Robbie. Legends are never forgotten.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Only had spoken to him via PM, but felt like I knew him... truly passionate and an expert at his craft. Thoughts and prayers will be with his family, I am certain he will be missed by all.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

RIP Robby, you will be missed!!!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

I learned a ton from this guy over the years on here. I never knew him but I appreciated what his information added to my to my fishing and the catfish forum is going to have a huge space to fill.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

This is sad to hear, I didn't know Robbie well.
But well enough to know he was a giving man, willing to share his knowledge to help someone else get a start in catfishing.

My prayers and condolences go out to his family and friends.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I did not know him. I can surely tell from the posts here that he was a man of men and a true friend of many here. My sympathy for those here that knew him. 
RIP Mr Katfish!
My condolences to family and friends


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

So sad, not only was he one of the best flathead fisherman. but a even better person. i like to think maybe my son and i are even better people today because of how kind robby was. RIP my friend


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I was fortunate enough to gain a lot of information and spend some time on the bank with Robby. He will always be remembered as one of the legend flathead fishermen in southern Ohio.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Man oh man. Between Gepetto(dean) And Robbie, the monster flatties sleep that much safer tonight. RIP buddy. Gone too soon. He was just posting catches in November I think? Crazy.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ShakeDown said:


> Terrible news  Robby was always a true friend of OGF and if you ever had the pleasure of meeting him, he was a true friend of yours for life. Very sad day and my heart goes out to his family.


OGF Catfish Tourney on Hoover. Robbie Robinson Memorial?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

montagc said:


> I recall reading an article in In-Fisherman where he explained some flathead tactics. Sad to hear.


http://www.in-fisherman.com/catfish/flathead-catfish/resolute-reservoir-flatheads/


http://www.in-fisherman.com/catfish/flathead-catfish/reservoir-flathead-strategies/


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Man oh man. Between Gepetto(dean) And Robbie, the monster flatties sleep that much safer tonight. RIP buddy. Gone too soon. He was just posting catches in November I think? Crazy.


He actually just got the diagnosis in Jan. Those that knew Robby very well probably won't be surprised to learn he didn't want any treatment. The guy that was flown from Honda to emergency surgery because he went to work while having a heart attack. 

The disease progressed extremely rapidly, but he was much more prepared to go than we were prepared to see him go.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

so sad to hear this. he always had time to answer my questions or to explain how to do something. what a generous man.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow.....I don't even know what to say, what terrible news.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I ran into Robbie back in December at a little store in Derwent. He looked fine and healthy and we had a good conversation. Man, that cancer progressed fast. I'm just glad he didn't suffer long.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Sad day indeed!! None of us are promised tomorrow. I always thought of him as the Catfish Professor and we chatted a few times via PM but never had the pleasure to meet him. R.I.P Robbie


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

RIP ... So sad. Prayers for his family and friends.


----------

